# Sept 23 Clarks Hill Veterans K9 Benefit Tournament



## jtm402 (Sep 18, 2017)

Citizens of GA Power Presents Powerlines Bass Tournament to benefit Veterans K9 Solutions.

https://www.powerlinestournament.com/

Blast off and Weigh In at Wildwood Park, Appling GA

Saturday September 23, Safe Light to Weigh in at 3:00pm
$100 per boat, payout 1 in 10.
$10 Big Fish Winner Take All

Pre Register September 21 at Academy Sports 6pm-930pm
or Register morning of beginning at 5am


----------

